# Anybody in NW MT or N ID want good neighbors?



## Chief Joe (Jun 21, 2013)

O.K. so I know Montana people are historically against outsiders moving in, and I totally get it - I'm the same way, but sometimes new blood is good! We are a family of 6 with a long list of homesteading skills, and we have built 2 natural homes (strawbale and cob). We are planning on relocating soon to the "banana belt" and would love to surround ourselves with like-minded people. You can check out our youtube video "off the grid in Kansas in a strawbale house III" just to know I'm not full of poop. I know micro-climates are important in that area, so any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## amygrimis (Oct 17, 2011)

After my kiddo hits the ... hay (ha ha), I need to watch your video. I tried on my phone the other day, but my connection kept dropping (love mountains). I learned about strawbale homes about 10 years ago and would love to do it someday. Or earth bag? Is that the right term? We'll see, but anyway, good luck in your search! We're moving north soon too


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

The video makes me wonder why you want to move from there.

WWW


----------



## Chief Joe (Jun 21, 2013)

We lived near St. Regis MT 6 years ago - came back to KS kicking and screaming. The mountains are calling me back, and a new adventure is always exciting!


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Chief Joe said:


> We lived near St. Regis MT 6 years ago - came back to KS kicking and screaming. The mountains are calling me back, and a new adventure is always exciting!



I lived near Kalispell for a year. I have driven through Kansas many times.
I completely understand


----------

